# HAMRADIO Help & Support > ช่วยเหลือและแจ้งปัญหา >  พิเศษสำหรับสมาชิกติดหมุดแฮมสยามเก่า เข้ามาอ่านทางนี้ !!

## Admin

พิเศษสำหรับสมาชิกติดหมุดแฮมสยามเก่า ทางเว็บ Hamradio บริการติดหมุดฟรีให้ 3 เดือนครับ

PM มาแจ้ง หรือโพสต์ลงในกระทู้นี้ก็ได้ครับ

----------

